# which sub to buy



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just purchased the 5.0 yambeka speakers and now I'm looking for sub any ideas for a dedicated HT room


thanks Don


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Budget? Space constraints? Aesthetic conerns...also known as SAF?


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

brent_s said:


> Budget? Space constraints? Aesthetic conerns...also known as SAF?


budget under 500.00 Space 25x15 also floated floor and stagger stud construction 2 layers drywall hope that helps sorry a bout info I'm new to this stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I would first give them a trial run to see how they sound , because at that price it just makes me wonder what kind of performance will you get from low priced taiwanese speakers.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For your budget, consider an SVS PB10-NSD. Check out Wayne's sticky at the top of the page. An excellent overview of four good subs that come in under your budget.


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

louthewiz said:


> I would first give them a trial run to see how they sound , because at that price it just makes me wonder what kind of performance will you get from low priced taiwanese speakers.


well I saw the review on these speakers here at the shack he thought they were pretty good also they are actually built in ohio look them up tell me what you think


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

*trying to find sub*

I'm inthe middle of my HT build and I;m looking for a sub seen a ksw-12 sub new for 300.00 my room is 15x25 dedicated room would this work well? would like some input also anyone know where to buy used projectors or refurbished? 



thanks Don


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Don... you already had this sub thread going so I moved your post here.

You also have about 4-5 projector threads going and it appears you have already purchased one. Are you looking for another, if so, you could probably post in one of those threads you already have. I'll probably merge some of those as well.


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Hi Don... you already had this sub thread going so I moved your post here.
> 
> You also have about 4-5 projector threads going and it appears you have already purchased one. Are you looking for another, if so, you could probably post in one of those threads you already have. I'll probably merge some of those as well.


well sorry about all the diff. posts but after some of the replies i got back from members that epson will not be very good for my HT I'm now looking again for projector and sub epson only has vga connection and no possible hdmi adapter


----------

